# Corta Corriente en la bateria?, con rele.



## hacktek (Ene 22, 2013)

Hola, eh buscado bastante por Internet y no eh encontrado nada, quizás no sea posible.

Tengo un camioneta muy antigua, e pensado en usar un relé puesto en el negativo de la batería para dejar sin energía el vehiculo cuando no se esta en el. 

Encontré bornes y llaves corta corriente, para que estos funcionen debo levantar el capota y girar la llave o el tornillo del corta corriente antes mencionado, comprenderán que esto es bastante engorroso si uno tiene bastantes paradas durante el día. 


La duda es existe la forma de utilizar un relé como corta corriente? teniendo en cuenta que la batería tiene 85amperios, si conecto el relé directamente lo quemare de inmediato al no poder encontrar relé que trabaje a con ese amperaje.


Me preguntaba si seria posible realizar un circuito aislado que al excitar el relé permita el paso de la corriente para cerrar el circuito y permitir el paso.

No se muy bien si me estoy explicando bien L espero alguien me pueda guiar un poco.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2013)

El burro de arranque consume unos 300 A mínimo.

Así que el relé sería para el resto de las cosas ¿no?


----------



## alejo278 (Ene 22, 2013)

...por que no ensayas a colocar la llave corta corriente que dices en un lugar dentro de la camioneta (preferiblemente lo mas serca de la bateria) para que la desconectes desde adentro sin levantar el capo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2013)

También te iba a sugerir poner la clásica llave de corte en el torpedo . . .


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 22, 2013)

mmmm, y si cortas la corriente de la bobina el + , o el sensor de cigueñal.... que marca y modelo es tu camioneta??


----------



## hacktek (Ene 22, 2013)

nissan d21 4x4 del 92 diesel , de momento puse la llave mientras encuento otra forma, relé descartado....   el problema de ponerla dentro es el cable aca tiene un valor de $8500/metro (17usd), lo cual escapa de mi presupuesto en este momento... ... muchisimas gracias a todos por responder, el objetivo del corta corriente en mi casharra(nombre de la camioneta debido al mal estado que la tengo ), si no corto la corriente no vuelve arrancar debido alguna fuga de corriente que no eh logrado encontrar.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 23, 2013)

no sera que la bateria esta mal y no hay tal fuga de corriente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2013)

Puedes colocar un relee de tamaño "Civilizado" si solo cortas los 12V que van a la instalación y dejas conectado el cable grueso (Caro) que va al solenoide del arranque.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2013)

Podés conectar una lamparita de 12 V de las más chiquitas (de tablero) en paralelo con la llave de corte de masa , para "ver" tu pérdida 

Edito luego de leer a Fogo :

Tendrias que ver que hacés con la salida del alternador . . . .


----------

